# hangin it up for the season?



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

So to all you veteran cat anglers out there, is the good catfishin done for the season or can they still be caught in good numbers this time of year?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I think i'm going to get out once or twice more. they should still be biting. they should actually be biting good. last year we fished all the way to mid november still catching fish.. thats flathead. the channels will be on all year round.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I picked up a 15 and a 35lb Flattie the 1st week of November two years ago on a jig and minnow fishing for Walleye....Probably some time left.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd like to make another trip but the bucks are starting to chase does in my neck of the woods and I have to be in the treestand! Lol! But there is still time to catch fish man the last flathead I caught last year was nov. 16th water temp was 48 degrees air temps high 30s my personal best.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think you got a few more weeks left before the river temps fall below about 48 degrees, that seems to be about the cut off. I took a small flattie in January a few years ago! Now this info is only for flatties, the channels bite all winter as do the Blues if your near the Ohio. 
Our SW Ohio Catfish Club is hosting an OPEN 2 day tourney next weekend near Cinci ( PM me if anyone anys info ) and I am sure we will see a handful of flatheads weighed in. 

Salmonid


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Im giving up on the flats for this year...cant seem to find them, and w/o a boat i have limited access so ill try again next year

prolly go out looking for channels still to try and get some Nugs to fry up


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Flatheads will definitley slow down but the blues and the channels will bite year round. I actually have caught 90% of my big channel cats in the fall/winter time I would say from late October through March.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

yea id like to go blue fishing in winter just a fish i am unfirmilar with the migration patterns in the winter id think most move to deeper water and from the bank i can only cast so far

same with channels got to find them deep wintering holes


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Booosh said:


> yea id like to go blue fishing in winter just a fish i am unfirmilar with the migration patterns in the winter id think most move to deeper water and from the bank i can only cast so far
> 
> same with channels got to find them deep wintering holes


You will find fish in deeper water...however you would be very suprised how much the fish actually hang around structure close to the bank. I have caught them in as shallow as 3 ft of water in the middle of winter when the temperature is below freezing.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

wow guess i will have to stout out a spot and try it out this winter and month u would suggest as the best sunny day? cloudy? night? might be to cold for that haha


----------

